# Mourning dove injured



## N2wishun (Apr 2, 2016)

A mourning dove hit my window 5 days ago. He was laying on back so I picked him up and a long string of blood come out of its mouth. It has been eating and drinking a little through the week but it easily falls over on its back and can't turn back over. I have to turn him over. I have been giving him vitamin water, seeds and grit. I don't know what to do with him. Any advice would be appreciated. I am located in Nashville,Tennessee, USA.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Where are you keeping the bird?

Is he still bleeding? If he is not, perhaps he is healing from the blunt trauma and it may take time.

Is he eating well? This is extremely important to the bird recovering.

Have you tried looking for a local bird rehabber?*


----------



## N2wishun (Apr 2, 2016)

I have him in a cage, he only bled the first day but it was like a clotted line of blood. He's eating a little but not well. I can't find any rehabbing around my area. It's seems nobody really cares about pigeons or doves in my area except for eating them. I have some experience with birds, just not injured. I think Im doing all I can do but just wanted to make sure.


----------



## N2wishun (Apr 2, 2016)

It's kind of sad because it's mate has been hanging outside my door looking for him. Do you know about how long it takes them to heal? Will he be ok to release back into the wild after a long period of time? All depending on if he lives of coarse. Is there anything else I can do for this little fella?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

This might take awhile for those larger muscles with a blunt force in the front area take while to heal but they do and its like you having trauma on your rib cage. Now he could have a serious concussion to where he will not survive well with a serious head injury but only time will tell. These birds are pretty tough and I would really give him a chance to heal on his own for awhile. Put him in a secure container inside with good temperature and get pigeon and dove food from a store like pet smart or pet store and scatter it for him to try to eat. Have a water container close by for him to drink if he desires and water the outside of his beak with water from your fingers and leave him suck up the water or dip his beak in by pushing the head gently below the nostrils and let him suck some up if he will. I would give him the time but do not force feed him or anything like that because these birds get stressed real quick and start the open mouth breathing and will die of panic.. Just give him peace and quiet and water and food and say some birdie prayers and see if he will improve and if he does you can figure out later what is to be done with him...Just take it a step at a time here and I hope everything works out well but give him the time in order to heal. Pretend its like your nerve in your leg going out and you cannot step with your leg and need time to heal. lol lol ..That will give you some thinking material...Give him time and bless you for caring..


----------



## Whytpigeon (Sep 14, 2015)

N2wishun said:


> It's kind of sad because it's mate has been hanging outside my door looking for him. Do you know about how long it takes them to heal? Will he be ok to release back into the wild after a long period of time? All depending on if he lives of coarse. Is there anything else I can do for this little fella?


I would say, if the bird can fly then, yes release him/her to its mate. Usually a day or so of rest is all that is needed to recover from the shock.


----------



## N2wishun (Apr 2, 2016)

Thank you all so very very much. I guess it will just take time. I will probably be getting back with you all in a few weeks if he makes it. Whytpigeon I would let him go but if he can't get off his back he might not make it outside. I will see how he's doing in another week. Thanks again.


----------

